# Ford 3000 3pt only works sometimes.



## Thomas Coady (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi. I have a Ford 3000 tractor I have put new O rings in the lift cylinder changed all the safety valves, Still won't work. sometimes it will after you move the control arm back and forth several times but it's very slow.????


----------

